# Powder Pics from 2009



## Porkchop (Sep 19, 2007)

OK Lets get the stoke roaring. We could be making turns in 4 weeks or less. I've skied 17" on Oct 17 @ Wolf Creek. Lets see some POWDER pics from 09. THINK SNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:twisted:


----------



## ZGjethro (Apr 10, 2008)

I like the enthusiasm, but snow now = depth hoar later in the year. I'm hoping for no snow until Nov 10 and then two weeks solid stormy weather.


----------



## Geezer (Oct 14, 2003)

*Oh yeah.*

Just got some new boards but have to wait till the pow gets deep. Hopefully before the end of November.


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 19, 2007)

SICK!BIRD!


----------



## the_skin_eater (May 26, 2009)

Its not powder...But you can hit up the 4th of July bowl in Brek still.....


----------



## grandyoso (Aug 20, 2006)

SE, 
How long is the snow field? Do you know when they shut the are down to vehicles? I remember poaching peak 10 with a sled in Oct 05 after a 24 inches in two days. One of the best days ever.


----------



## Snowhere (Feb 21, 2008)

I will get a picture today when I head up to Breck for an inspection I need to do up there. I don't think it is worth it right now. I remember looking at what is left of the snowfield a few days ago thinking 5 turns max!


----------



## grandyoso (Aug 20, 2006)

Thanks G.


----------



## mr. compassionate (Jan 13, 2006)

grandyoso said:


> Thanks G.


 
storm coming...a few days off but should bring white stuff to the hills.


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

I too am stoked for winter, if I had a camera I'm not afraid of destroying when I rag-doll down the hill I could post pics, oh well.

Bring on the SNOW!!


----------



## Snowhere (Feb 21, 2008)

Don't even bother grandyoso. You could get a few turns but meh.


----------



## sanjuanbum (May 27, 2008)

i was thinking the same thing the other day this is what i thought about it


----------



## grandyoso (Aug 20, 2006)

Thanks for the info Glenn. I bet it looks different today. One of my favorite shots last year.


----------



## Snowhere (Feb 21, 2008)

This was yesterday. 









Better, but still real thin. I saw a couple of boarders committing equipment suicide on Hooser pass today! We were hiking around some lots in Quandary Village just down the Summit side of the pass and there was about 6" of snow left. We might get some more tonight but early season snow is dangerous. Just enough to cover stuff but with rock mines hidden everywhere! 

A shot of some Aspens from the weekend.


----------



## Palo Duro (Jun 12, 2009)

nice pic's. The butte got a dusting and got-a love the view. 

Let it snow, let it snow, jst a great time of year!!

Just sayin,


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## Palo Duro (Jun 12, 2009)

NICE!!!


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

Here are a few 08 - 09 pics from our back yard...

Sunsets at 12k+ are sweet!!











Nobody cares you tele ...











I just love this set of trees.... This zone loads up to double or tripple of what the storm left us..










By Feb we will be back here... 











Sleds get stuck!!!










Gettin it done one way..










And another...











A little late season storm.. March and April are THE BC months around here!!










And a little huckin..









Yea... Winter stoke!!


----------



## Palo Duro (Jun 12, 2009)

AHHHHHHHHH man, that's nice,,.


----------



## caseybailey (Mar 11, 2008)

ZGjethro said:


> I like the enthusiasm, but snow now = depth hoar later in the year. I'm hoping for no snow until Nov 10 and then two weeks solid stormy weather.


Have you honestly ever had a Colorado winter without depth hoar?


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

AGHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I WANT SKI HAPPY TIME, VERY NICE.

RDNEK- you kill me with pics like that. Some day I will have a good sled.


----------



## ZGjethro (Apr 10, 2008)

caseybailey said:


> Have you honestly ever had a Colorado winter without depth hoar?


We had one year that was awesome around 2000 give or take. Still hoping for another. It is as much about enjoying the fall biking and hiking right to the end and then going full speed into winter.


----------



## Palo Duro (Jun 12, 2009)

Bad ass sled. Bad ass sled!!! Gotta love it, thanks..send more.


----------



## SAVEMEBOATER (Jun 22, 2007)

*velocity basin last thurs*

silverton


----------



## Palo Duro (Jun 12, 2009)

Ahhh man, your killin me,, that your dog,,

nice pic's...


----------



## SAVEMEBOATER (Jun 22, 2007)

*VELOCITY BASIN*

12 YRS OLD AND STILL OUT-HIKING MY BACKCOUNTRY PARTNERS.


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

Well since it is still 2009 here are a few from South Central... I took these on Thurs... 

Road ridin is even fun if there is 4+ feet!!
































Anyone else get pics from the storm/weekend??


----------



## grandyoso (Aug 20, 2006)

*Berthoud*









On Berthoud on Saturday. Wind blown and crust for the most parts but it was away from all the yahoos. A good Halloween..


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

RDNEK said:


> Well since it is still 2009 here are a few from South Central...
> 
> Here is a very recent pic...where was this taken RDNEK?
> 
> ...


----------



## jeffsssmith (Mar 31, 2007)

November 15, 2009. It's early but good


----------



## Palo Duro (Jun 12, 2009)

Jeffssmith, where are you at, the butte??

You folks are killing me..


----------



## jeffsssmith (Mar 31, 2007)

Neil Gustafson said:


> Jeffssmith, where are you at, the butte??
> 
> You folks are killing me..


Si.


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

Yea it will be a month or so before that area gets "good"... I cant believe that you guys walked all the way up in there! Nice work..


Here are some other terrain shots to pass the time until it snows. We have a good start around here but could sure use some more!! 
























It was windy this day and I shot the pic at just the right time. Another great zone..












The spot - if the snow and crew is right.. 












I just love this zone but it is a march thing..












I took this pic while hiking over. I am going to get back here for sure this year..


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

RDNEK said:


> Yea it will be a month or so before that area gets "good"... I cant believe that you guys walked all the way up in there! Nice work..
> 
> 
> Yeah, i just wanted to do it once to see how long it would take. Nice pics. I spent quite a bit of time up there this summer getting to know the terrain, and plan on skiing lots of the stuff up there this winter. Looks like the pics of that "march zone" are the north face of Jones Mountain? It does need a lot more snow to make the skiing any good, lots of dead fall in the trees, and lots of rocks above treeline...but it's coming, it's still early


----------

